# Can you tell which breed I have



## Beebo124 (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Beebo124 (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Red sex link.


----------



## Beebo124 (Aug 1, 2021)

Thank you so much can you tell their gender?


----------



## Beebo124 (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Beebo124 said:


> Thank you so much can you tell their gender?


All female. They are sexlinks so you can tell the gender at hatch. 

A male at this age would be mostly white with some red on the wings.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They all look female. 

But I do have to say this, that isn't enough room for that many birds. 

You just posted pics that show them outside of the run. That's a plus. Their coop should be 20 square feet of "open" floor space. Roosts don't count, neither do nest boxes or floor space taken up by feeders or waterers.


----------



## Beebo124 (Aug 1, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> All female. They are sexlinks so you can tell the gender at hatch.
> 
> A male at this age would be mostly white with some red on the wings.


Thank you so much for all your help. I really appreciate it. Are they good breed to keep?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Beebo124 said:


> Thank you so much for all your help. I really appreciate it. Are they good breed to keep?


Depends what you're looking for. They're great layers. And I know many who do own them, they love them. Say they're super sweet. I've never personally owned them. I'm not a fan of the high production birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had one. She was people friendly, especially if she thought there was a treat to be had. 

She started having laying problems when she turned two. Which a problem with production birds.


----------

